# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم VygisToolbox تحديثات :  SAM_1_34SD - added phone code reading for SKY IM-S370 and IM-S380K

## mohamed73

New version - SAM_1_34SD is uploaded to support sites at LG section.
 - added phone code reading for SKY IM-S370 and IM-S380K
 - improved software working with Windows 7 and Windows 8 systems
 - implemented skins - for skins changing start software and click
   on software icon in upper left form's corner - select "Available skins" 
   and in opened menu select your wanted skin
 - uploaded new SKY Windows 8 drivers

----------

